# need help with horse pricing



## Ruby haze (13 July 2016)

Hey I was wondering what you guys would pay for a 13 year-old school master, fleabitten grey mustang passported wormed, not upto date with jabs  thanks xc


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (13 July 2016)

Ruby haze said:



			Hey I was wondering what you guys would pay for a 13 year-old school master, fleabitten grey mustang passported wormed, not upto date with jabs  thanks xc
		
Click to expand...

Mustang, hmm,  not UK I'm guessing.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (13 July 2016)

I would pay a great deal for the right horse regardless of breed, colour or age but what is important to me could be completely irrelevant to someone else. Every horse is only worth what someone is prepared to pay for what they want.


----------



## spacefaer (13 July 2016)

American prices are so completely different to UK prices, it's impossible to advise. We don't have Mustangs to start with!


----------



## PaddyMonty (13 July 2016)

spacefaer said:



			We don't have Mustangs to start with!
		
Click to expand...

We so do. Just not the four legged version.


----------



## Ruby haze (13 July 2016)

Hey she's a Hungarian mustang been imported be here for 8 years


----------



## Ruby haze (13 July 2016)

Yes UK she's a Hungarian mustang, was imported 8 years ago


----------

